# Porsche small subwoofer builds?



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

I need to think about a very small (tang band style) subwoofer that must fir in the cabin space (not trunk etc) 

Anyone played with a Boxster or a 911?

cheers


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

not sure what you are asking....have you tried Google


----------



## Bill W (Dec 9, 2008)

Which do you have a boxster or a 911, they are 2 very different interiors. If you do have a 911 do you carry passengers in the back?


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

my boss had a 92 american roadster with 2 8" subs in the pullout panels behind the rear seats (im pretty sure it was the porsche, could have been his vette) they both sounded awsome with full nakamichi setups. he didnt have a back seat in his. it might not be the same in yours.


----------



## tbonez3858 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've always wanted to see a roof mounted fiberglass enclosure in a Porsche for some odd reason..I would like to see the woofers firing forward from the rear position angled towards the listeners ears..It would require heavy modification but at least it would be something new...


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

You should check out USD Audio/Speakerworks, they have a ton of exp. with Porche installs. There are pics on the website and a number to call for questions, Eric is a very helpful guy and super knowlagable.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

You have a PM


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

tbonez3858 said:


> I've always wanted to see a roof mounted fiberglass enclosure in a Porsche for some odd reason..


I can immediately think of at least two reasons why you haven't seen any so far: 

a) safety and 
b) weight distribution.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

There used to be a company that made an enclosure that fit under (partially) the rear seat of the 911. It raised the seating position slightly and I think it held 2 10's. Z-box was the brand IIRC.

Can anyone actually sit in the back of a 911?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

W8 a minute said:


> There used to be a company that made an enclosure that fit under (partially) the rear seat of the 911. It raised the seating position slightly and I think it held 2 10's. Z-box was the brand IIRC.
> 
> Can anyone actually sit in the back of a 911?


I cant imagine anyone over 5 would be able to squeexe back there. I know the rear seats in my mustang are useless. Im 6'2 and the back of my seat touches the front of the back seat in driving position. I cant imagine a porche to be any bigger


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be adding a sub to my 930 as soon as I finish the head unit install. I have researched it to death and there are several ways to go.

Car Audio Innovations sells commercial solutions. Some of them straddle the tunnel and install in the rear footwell and the later styles are set up with different enclosures behind each seat.



















There are also solutions available that eliminate the rear seat and place the drivers where the seat bottoms were. They used to be sold for 69-89 911s but they are no longer made.

Some of the early cars have enough room under the front seat for subs, I have seen front passenger foot well installs along with ported boxes in the trunk.

I am planning to copy this style, with a single 8" sub mounted behind the passenger seat.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Shallow mount subs would do great in those settups... eD, Pioneer, and SI...
Stereo Integrity's BM 12 is one of the sexiest subs I've ever seen... there is some information on the New Version BM floating around here somewhere...It's HOT!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

> Stereo Integrity's BM 12 is one of the sexiest subs I've ever seen... there is some information on the New Version BM floating around here somewhere...It's HOT!


Would you be referring to this? Small mounting requirements, and the recommended box isn't _too _big. You could probably get it to play well in 1.3 ft^3.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

94VG30DE said:


> Would you be referring to this? Small mounting requirements, and the recommended box isn't _too _big. You could probably get it to play well in 1.3 ft^3.


I believe hes talking about this

Stereo Integrity


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

oops, that is NOT what you are referring to. On more looking, it sounds like that Mag should play in 1 ft^3. 

I can't find more than a mention of the BM12. Here are some useful links: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...67-shallow-mount-small-enc-woofer-advice.html 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/49793-shallow-mount-subs.html


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't find it, but the New BM is vury sexy... Yes I have the new Mag V4, but I was refering to the BM (the red one). I think it's close to production stage... If had a need for a shallow mount -this is what i'd have a boner for...
Like my Mag -Very well built... robust... It would be a keeper!
Linky to SI Forum with BM and Mag Pics: New Mag and BM pictures - Stereo Integrity Forums


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Blaupunkt has made some really small powered sub boxes, but sure the output would be less than the setups above.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The BM's aren't out yet. We're still polishing the design and waiting on the final prototype to arrive for testing. Since the first prototype we have made 6 or 7 improvements to the carrier assembly alone. We're really anal when it comes to making speakers. 

The Mag v4's are in stock though. And as previously stated, all they need is 1 ft^3 sealed and if you mount the sub on a 3/4" piece of wood the enclosure only needs to be 4.75" deep in order to fit the Mag. Both the Mag and the BM are equipped with XBL^2 motors which enable a lot of linear travel while keeping mounting depth (and weight) to a minimum.


----------



## tbonez3858 (Jun 17, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> I can immediately think of at least two reasons why you haven't seen any so far:
> 
> a) safety and
> b) weight distribution.


A) Safety yes...I dont, however, think any of the 100 pound boxes we throw in the back of our hatch back are "safe"

B) Nothing a little tubing and welding wont fix


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

i am looking at creating a ultra small 6 inch type sub using a Tang band unit. i have access to a Boxster and a 2005 911 to work out enclosures etc. Not wanting to have huge amount of bass etc . Just enough to add weight to the music


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't understand. What vehicle will the enclosure ACTUALLY being installed in? A Boxster and a 911 are two completely different vehicles.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Scroll down in this thread and look at the box, you mean like that?
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ut-jl-aura-kicker-sony-rockford-alumapro.html


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

For newer Boxsters, which is essentially a 987 (same as a Cayman, which I own) you should visit the Cayman Club website. CC will soon be renamed "Plant Porsche" as more and more Porsche models are added to this forum (actually each model has its own forum). The Cayman Club is probably my favorite automobile forum period.

You have not stated which car, and year you want to install these subs. 911's and mid-engine cars are night and day different at the interior.

Anyway...my favorite subwoofer enclosure for the Cayman/Boxster is a custom one and a thread on it can be found here:

Alpine/Focal/JL install - many pics - Planet Porsche

I realize you said you didn't want it in the hatch, which this is, but IMO this is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys

it is a bit obvious !!!!!! i am not looking to make it for one car etc. I am getting ideas for another part of my business."building subs for Porsches"


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I would try a 6.5 sub and a 8" PR, that sounds smallest to me and what I see in the little ones. If you get it to work good then make a molded box that fits the places you want. Is how I would try it anyway. Could also try a shallow 8" sub maybe.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Stealthsounds said:


> Guys
> 
> it is a bit obvious !!!!!! i am not looking to make it for one car etc. I am getting ideas for another part of my business."building subs for Porsches"


I am sorry, but your original post is FAR from obvious in detailing that you are looking to make prototype sub woofer enclosures for Porsche vehicles. Maybe if you learned how to communicate in complete sentences, this thread would not be down to the 20th post, before you finally decided to fill us in on the details of your intentions. 

I, for one, know nothing about your "business" so you know what they say about assumptions dont you? They make an "Ass" out of "u" and "me".

If I had known you were looking for design ideas, I would have not posted the link that I did post. Personally if you want to do research and design then go get a few Porsche models and learn how to use a measuring tape. 

Sounds like a good start to me.

(still sitting here shaking my head that this guy thinks "it is a bit obvious"....baaahahahahahah)


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

ARCuhTEK said:


> The Cayman Club is probably my favorite automobile forum period.


I liked Rennlist when I had a Porsche. Very informative.



Stealthsounds said:


> Guys
> 
> it is a bit obvious !!!!!! i am not looking to make it for one car etc. I am getting ideas for another part of my business."building subs for Porsches"


*Dude!! Relax. * How was anyone supposed to know you wanted to make enclosures for multiple cars without you stating that, very important, fact.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah OP was gibberish. It is best for you if you use complete sentences, and ask questions that have answers. The better your question, the better your answers tend to be.


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I am sorry, but your original post is FAR from obvious in detailing that you are looking to make prototype sub woofer enclosures for Porsche vehicles. Maybe if you learned how to communicate in complete sentences, this thread would not be down to the 20th post, before you finally decided to fill us in on the details of your intentions.
> 
> I, for one, know nothing about your "business" so you know what they say about assumptions dont you? They make an "Ass" out of "u" and "me".
> 
> ...




well let me reply

Some guys understood it with out any " forum diva drama" .They posted info on 911 and boxster builds. It was not that difficult!!!!


if it was for one model i would have said which one right down to which year etc . I mentioned in my first post that i was looking for info on "Builds" (thats a clue to me looking for ideas) for both 911's and Boxsters.

now can you be so smart and provide me with the cash to buy a few versions?? or do you object to me using this forum to pick up some ideas etc. Your link to the front (what do we call this in the uk ? !!!) trunk is a good idea . but i want to try and stick to a in cabin solution.

Measuring tape ?? what makes you think i would use one ?? this is 2009 .I use a Leica digital measuring device that downloads all the details direct to my Blackberry. "tapes" are just sooooooooooooo "last year" But i should have mentioned that in my first post !! would have saved you some time !



Sorry you wasted your time, had no idea you value it so much !!!!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Dude, if you want the answers you are looking for, you have to tell us Exactly what you want. Dont expect us to pick it up ourselves.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

So what is the name of your subwoofer business? You mentioned making/designing subwoofers earlier, but you didn't mention your company's name.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Stealthsounds said:


> well let me reply
> 
> Some guys understood it with out any " forum diva drama" .They posted info on 911 and boxster builds. It was not that difficult!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey mate, I'm sorry but our crystal balls are broken so you are going to have to decipher your implied messages. Since most of us here are still stuck in the measuring tape days can you spell it for us too? This way some of us can ask our cavemen parents to help us with what you are trying to say.

T-H-A-N-K-S.

I'd write it in crayons but I'm too dumb. Where my divas at?!?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Stealthsounds said:


> well let me reply
> 
> Some guys understood it with out any " forum diva drama" .They posted info on 911 and boxster builds. It was not that difficult!!!!
> 
> ...


Dude!?! You seriously need some rest or some better drugs. 

You cannot ask such a vague question and expect specific answers. I've read your initial post several times and there was nothing pointing to the fact that you were wanting to design enclosures for several different style Porsches.

I find it very easy to believe that you don't use a measuring tape. You've obviously never used an English book.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> I find it very easy to believe that you don't use a measuring tape. You've obviously never used an English book.



Maybe his measuring tape is in SI only? 


Bwaaaaahahahahahaha


/(lame) engineer joke


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

King Nothing said:


> Dude, if you want the answers you are looking for, you have to tell us Exactly what you want. Dont expect us to pick it up ourselves.


I did!!! i asked for build info that people might have done or seen for the Porsche Boxsters and 911's

Do you implode if some one just asks for installs info for Astons etc? maybe they want any and all info.


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Dude!?! You seriously need some rest or some better drugs.
> 
> You cannot ask such a vague question and expect specific answers. I've read your initial post several times and there was nothing pointing to the fact that you were wanting to design enclosures for several different style Porsches.
> 
> I find it very easy to believe that you don't use a measuring tape. You've obviously never used an English book.


whatever !!!!!! Its obvious i am dealing with forum Divas here who just cannot walk away from proving "anal" isnt just a bedroom game with the GF !

How about this for a thread title " Anyone got any nakamichi's in a ferrari"?


you lot going to ***** i failed to mention what series of nakamichi or which ferrari ? Maybe all i want is any nakamichi in any ferrari. SIMPLE



like i said before, some understood and just got on with posting useful info

the rest just have not had sex for a long time 


And for what reason should i give a Company name. who said i have a registered company ??


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Stealthsounds said:


> And for what reason should i give a Company name. who said i have a registered company ??


"Stealth Sounds" perhaps?


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Dude!?!
> I find it very easy to believe that you don't use a measuring tape. You've obviously never used an English book.



I cannot believe you fell for it !!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Stealthsounds said:


> .I use a Leica digital measuring device that downloads all the details direct to my Blackberry. "tapes" are just sooooooooooooo "last year"


Uses Dr. Who's Sonic Screwdriver for a measuring device :


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

Ziggy said:


> Uses Dr. Who's Sonic Screwdriver for a measuring device :




Prefer my Facoms !


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

the biggest problem is with some of those is now people won't be able to sit in the back seat


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ziggy said:


> "Stealth Sounds" perhaps?


I wish, so stealth that he can't be detected....at all.

Apparently no one asked for a retard in this forum but we've got at least one.

You ask a vague question, people ask questions back. Rather than fully explain what you are looking for you bash people? Then to say that you are better than someone because you own a Leica measuring device that calculates it into your blackberry or whatever. Honestly no one cares about your Leica. They make very nice stuff, but no one cares that YOU own one.

You mouth off like you're in the right, extremely quick to call forum members divas. The same members that are trying to better understand you so they can help you.

It's obvious you can't see very clearly from your high horse. If and so people on the Porsche forums understand you better then go over there and ask them what you want. You keep condescending people, why would anyone want to help you? I would say start over ask the questions that you need answers to POLITELY, the British are known for manners right? Even if that means you have to spell it out. If you feel like explaining what you want is too much then mate, I'd suggest that you go to a forum that would tolerate with your attitude.


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

skylar112 said:


> I wish, so stealth that he can't be detected....at all.
> 
> Apparently no one asked for a retard in this forum but we've got at least one.
> 
> ...






Are you for real ?ask your mum to read this and then she might also laugh !! you cannot even work out i was pulling your trousers down about the Leica and the Blackberry ! You got suckered !

so unless you have some install pics and info etc, why not go and read some other posts? Your adding nothing to this thread.

look back at those that did manage to post stuff etc without getting all anal and work out why you are one of those that could not !!


so take care GIRLS and let this thread get back to ALL things Porsche and Subs , if you dont like it move on ......


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Stealthsounds said:


> Are you for real ?ask your mum to read this and then she might also laugh !! you cannot even work out i was pulling your trousers down about the Leica and the Blackberry ! You got suckered !
> 
> so unless you have some install pics and info etc, why not go and read some other posts? Your adding nothing to this thread.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should talk in a tone you understand.

Listen here retard. You're stupid, you add nothing to this forum. Obviously you barely even understand what you want because you lack the understanding what a dialog consists of. I'd post up pictures because I've actually worked on porsches, 966, 944, but 20 some odd posts you still haven't made yourself clear. Despite your Leica thing or not you are still a condescending ******* who can't communicate.

Honestly people think that you're and idiot. If you ask me they are being generous. Adding pictures or not what exactly do you really want? Spell it out for us because we can't understand stupid. So stop being a retarded no one is going to pet you on the head for an explanation but if you're a good boy and tell us what you want I just might send ya a treat, what do you say lassie?

This is where you nod your head you mannerless prick.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright, this thread's not going anywhere.


----------

